# URGENT - help needed with interpreting PRL, TSH, T3, T4 results



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, really hope someone can help me as I urgently need to know what the reference ranges are for the following test results: 

PRL < 24 ng/mL
TSH 1.6 uIU/ml
T3 1.5 pg/ml
T4 1.3 ng/dl

Many thanks in advance for all help


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you gail but my gp is useless and unsupportive otherwise that would have been my first port of call, hence my posting on FF.

if anyone can help i would be very grateful...

thanks in davance for all help.


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks G  
hope all is well with you.


----------

